# Best Heat tranfer company?



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to get into heat transfers. I have been sublimating for years and have never taken advantage of using my heat press to do Heat transfers that you have made and shipped. I have a sample pack coming from ACE Transfer because I know Lou uses them and he's been doing this awhile. I know Ace is really close to where he lives and I may want to get a company closer to Idaho for shipping costs and time.

What are some other cgood companies and what else is there to know about doing this process. Lou's YouTube videos make it seem straightforward.

Thanks,

Cory
Cjoe Design


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

www.transferexpress.com is a very high quality company. A heat press, a printable garment, and the transfer are all you need.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I went onto Transfer Xpress, It seems to be a high quality company. I popped around the site but did not see any pricing. With my sublimation I can do one offs and actually make more profit (not including time) but I realize that is not possible with the transfers. What are typical setup fees. I used to design for a screenprint company and they charged $20.00 for each screen/ five dollars for the film and then depending on the artwork there was usually a setup fee for color seperating the artwork to film. I saw none of this info on their site.

Is this transfer process cost effective for orders under 24 shirts with 1 or 2 colors or is it more for 36 and up. I live in a small town and most of my orders are only a couple dozen or less. This has been great for sublimation but it limits the shirts I can offer the customer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I suggest that you give them a call to get their pricing. They are probably not the least expensive but 'you get what you pay for'.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Transfer Express is very expensive. Even on basic jobs TE is about 2-2.5X the price of other vendors.

Here is a price comparison from another thread:



wormil said:


> Okay, transfer costs for three jobs, rounded to the nearest dollar...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


_note: job 3 above was 4c process_


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> ...I may want to get a company closer to Idaho for shipping costs and time.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

I believe First Edition is out your way.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Cjoe Design said:


> I want to get into heat transfers. I have been sublimating for years and have never taken advantage of using my heat press to do Heat transfers that you have made and shipped. I have a sample pack coming from ACE Transfer because I know Lou uses them and he's been doing this awhile. I know Ace is really close to where he lives and I may want to get a company closer to Idaho for shipping costs and time.
> 
> What are some other cgood companies and what else is there to know about doing this process. Lou's YouTube videos make it seem straightforward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice words.. actually I am in California and they are in Ohio. They were near Jerry not me. I do use them because of service, price and quality. There are others such as First-Edition and transfer express. seem all the good ones are on far away. Lou


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Cjoe Design said:


> I went onto Transfer Xpress, It seems to be a high quality company. I popped around the site but did not see any pricing. With my sublimation I can do one offs and actually make more profit (not including time) but I realize that is not possible with the transfers. What are typical setup fees. I used to design for a screenprint company and they charged $20.00 for each screen/ five dollars for the film and then depending on the artwork there was usually a setup fee for color seperating the artwork to film. I saw none of this info on their site.
> 
> Is this transfer process cost effective for orders under 24 shirts with 1 or 2 colors or is it more for 36 and up. I live in a small town and most of my orders are only a couple dozen or less. This has been great for sublimation but it limits the shirts I can offer the customer.


You need to log in to TransferExpress.com to see their prices. Just give them a call, and they will set you up.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Ace is probably one of the better ones thats close to you. I use First Edition and have really good results from them. They have fairly long turn around unless you pay rush fees (which are pretty reasonable especially at their low prices), but I'm close enough that everything comes overnight. So, kinda evens out with the difference in shipping time and cost.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Masterkoin said:


> Ace is probably one of the better ones thats close to you. I use First Edition and have really good results from them. They have fairly long turn around unless you pay rush fees (which are pretty reasonable especially at their low prices), but I'm close enough that everything comes overnight. So, kinda evens out with the difference in shipping time and cost.


This is one of the reason I use Ace. I did an order for 700 shirts and had the transfers made (3 days), shipped (Overnight), and pressed (14 hours over 3 days)and delivered total time 8 days from taking order.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Does Ace trim out ganged images?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> Does Ace trim out ganged images?


 DSo you mean do they gang. Yes.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I "think" what he meant was does Ace trim them after they are printed, then the answer is no. They do gang images onto a sheet. Ace Transfer is the best company I have used for plastisol transfers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I know they charge $.80 per image per sheet surcharge for ganging images and I was wondering what I would be getting for the extra money considering it would double the cost on many of my orders.

Do they do 4c process printing? I didn't see it listed on their website.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> I know they charge $.80 per image per sheet surcharge for ganging images and I was wondering what I would be getting for the extra money considering it would double the cost on many of my orders.
> 
> Do they do 4c process printing? I didn't see it listed on their website.


 who does that.. Not Ace. I get ganging all the time. Example one color, muliples of same image on sheet (ganging) is 50 at 1.50 each. so if I had 3 x 3 design I could get 9 images on a sheet (11 x 11) and each image is .16.75 cents 
4 color images are 50 at $6.85 each then each image is .76 cents each.
It is about numbers and color count.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> who does that.. Not Ace. I get ganging all the time. Example one color, muliples of same image on sheet (ganging) is 50 at 1.50 each. so if I had 3 x 3 design I could get 9 images on a sheet (11 x 11) and each image is .16.75 cents
> 4 color images are 50 at $6.85 each then each image is .76 cents each.
> It is about numbers and color count.


I emailed them a job and had them quote me a price over the phone. On that job she quoted $.80 per sheet extra over their regular (non-ganged) pricing. I didn't do the math to see if it jibed with their published pricing, I just took their word on it.

I generally have several jobs at a time so I often have 2-4 different ganged images on one sheet (sometimes more). Using your example the price per sheet price jumps to $2.00/sheet making them more expensive than KE, Versatranz, Dowling, F&M or First Edition. And if they don't do 4c process they aren't a one stop shop anyway.

In twelve years of outsourcing thousands of printing jobs, not once has an offset printer charged me a gang charge; I never heard of it until I started doing transfers. So if they're going to charge me extra I would expect something extra like trimming out the separate jobs but if they aren't doing that then I'd being throwing money away by using them. I have nothing against them but I see no advantage in using them and a couple of disadvantages so they're not for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

what is Aces website?

-Charlie


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

FYI, I got samples in of Universal's digital transfers for darks and they look very nice. I haven't pressed them on a shirt yet but they sent me a Rabbit Skins with a sample on it. Unfortunately Rabbit Skins are ribbed and very stretchy, a poor choice to show off this kind of transfer. They are softer hand than F&M Freedom but of course I doubt they'll last anywhere near as long. The transfer was designed for a black shirt and I don't have any in stock. More info when I get around pressing it.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

wormil said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html
> 
> I believe First Edition is out your way.


First Edition is great..but they are very slow. They don't ship until 10 days after you submit artwork.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

pawsflorida said:


> First Edition is great..but they are very slow. They don't ship until 10 days after you submit artwork.


Thanks, I didn't realize they took so long. That's kinda my problem with Dowling, they ship 10-14 days after submission. Thats probably fine for retail sales but too slow for custom work.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> what is Aces website?
> 
> -Charlie


Their website actually worries me because their price list is a downloadable PDF which has been broken for months. Having a PDF file on a website is very basic so if they can't fix their own site then who is working for them?

there's nothing worse than having to call for prices


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Use this link, WHOLESALE PRICE LIST Then click on appropiate link.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I talked to a 2 different companies so far VersaTrans and Howards Sportswear and they are both sending me out some samples. They both seem to be eager for my business I will have to see who is the best with the prices. I am looking for Digital Prints currently just so you guys know.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I talked to a 2 different companies so far VersaTrans and Howards Sportswear and they are both sending me out some samples. They both seem to be eager for my business I will have to see who is the best with the prices. I am looking for Digital Prints currently just so you guys know.


For digital stuff, Universal is a tad cheaper than Versatranz and I have samples of their digital transfers and they look very nice, not too heavy either. I have not used them for an order but they did run off a sample using my own artwork.
Universal Transfers - Home


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

badalou said:


> DSo you mean do they gang. Yes.


Bad dude, 
I noticed that your icon image on the brown shirt looks just like me! Where'd you get the handsome picture!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

wormil said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize they took so long. That's kinda my problem with Dowling, they ship 10-14 days after submission. Thats probably fine for retail sales but too slow for custom work.


First Edition rarely takes over 7 days and you can rush orders for $10 per day off the normal 7. I use them almost exclusively because everthing comes to me over night for ground shipping. Their work is great, but some of their salespeople don't communicate very well. Janet is the best by far. So, talk to her if you get a chance and she'll do you right. 

The other reason I think their work is so good, is because they actually use alot of their own transfers for work in house and at gymnastic shows and basketball tournaments in their area. Judy Hix is the owner and wife of Cliff Hix. He invented most Hix products and is still making new things all the time. First Edition gets to take advantage of him and I assume that is why their work has always been top notch for me.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Masterkoin said:


> First Edition rarely takes over 7 days and you can rush orders for $10 per day off the normal 7. I use them almost exclusively because everthing comes to me over night for ground shipping. Their work is great, but some of their salespeople don't communicate very well. Janet is the best by far. So, talk to her if you get a chance and she'll do you right.
> 
> The other reason I think their work is so good, is because they actually use alot of their own transfers for work in house and at gymnastic shows and basketball tournaments in their area. Judy Hix is the owner and wife of Cliff Hix. He invented most Hix products and is still making new things all the time. First Edition gets to take advantage of him and I assume that is why their work has always been top notch for me.


They never offered the rush service to me. Maybe I should ask for Janet for now on! The last 2 orders I did with them took too long. They do have a great product though. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

They won't offer you rush - but it is available. I think the pricing is on the website under Policies. I just did 120+ items for a local school and will have a week and half turn around. They offer free ground shipping on orders over $100 bucks as well. So when you add the lower costs, plus a rush charge, and free shipping the price is the same as the everyone else - but I think their quality is outstanding. 

I agree with Mike about the customer reps- Janet is by far the best. However the more I do business with them the better they seem to be. I also ALWAYS call and ask for a reply to make sure the artroom receives my emails with the art. 

Chad


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you really not promote your own website on this site? I am looking at the prices on here and I'm dying to tell you the name of my company. We have one color 1 week turnaround and multi-color 2 weeks turnaround. Rush orders are available at 15.00 we get in some jobs and ship it out for a rush fee. This is torture because I would love to say the name of my company...


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe the policy is that you can put your website in your signature, but not in the content of your post. See below in my sig is my website, and most others have their website as their sig...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I received an order for 700 tees from a local school on Monday Morning. I need 290 transfers of 6 designs, single color, ganged. I ordered on Tuesday Morning. On Thursday they notified me they were done. (No rush order, no extra expense) I had them send overnight at my expense. I received order on my doorstep Friday morning. I received shirts Friday afternoon. I started pressing Friday night. I worked 14 hours total Friday to Monday morning. delivered shirts Tuesday Morning. My cost averaged 68 cents per transfer. I paid $2.00 for colored cotton tees. I charged $5.75 each.. you do the math.. Transfer company ACE TRANSFER. I love First edition.. I sent them a lot of business.. Just ask Janet who Lou is... They just take too long.. but have great prices and are great people.. Lou


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to place an order with them this week


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> I need 290 transfers of 6 designs, single color, ganged.
> ...
> My cost averaged 68 cents per transfer.


You must be getting quite a discount as that is significantly below their advertised price of $.95 each (assuming you round up to 300 transfers). So if it was .68 included shipping, you must be getting around a 40% discount, is that correct Lou?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> You must be getting quite a discount as that is significantly below their advertised price of $.95 each (assuming you round up to 300 transfers). So if it was .68 included shipping, you must be getting around a 40% discount, is that correct Lou?


No discount. Remember I said they were ganged. Some had 3 designs, some had 4 and some had 6 designs.
Example: one design had 3 units ganged on it 3 x 10. I had 36 transfers done at a cost of about $1.90 per sheet 11 x 11 That gave me 108 units as I devided that by 3 and that is 63 cents each. I had one design that I was able to place 6 units on a single transfer. Basacally I paid $480 for total order which included shipping for 700 transfers which is .68 cents. I will say this. They give you a few more of each units as most transfers companies do. I have a bunch that I still have. Lou


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, gotcha. I was going to say, no wonder you're such a fan.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> Okay, gotcha. I was going to say, no wonder you're such a fan.


No I just know how to look for the best job and best price for my money as you all should be doing. I checked out 3 suppliers for the job and Ace offered the best turnaround without paying more. Had I want to have it take longer I would have gone with First-Edition.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Location might help some decide as well. I've been interested in trying Ace, but with First Edition just a couple of hours drive down the highway or even less by plane (they are just off the runway in Pittsburg, KS), I've stuck with them because even though I don't go there often its always an option and at the worst I get everthing overnight with ground shipping. If I lived in Ohio, I'd probably be an Ace regular.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> No I just know how to look for the best job and best price for my money as you all should be doing. I checked out 3 suppliers for the job and Ace offered the best turnaround without paying more. Had I want to have it take longer I would have gone with First-Edition.


It worked out well in this case because it was a rush order, but in general the Ace gang sheet pricing puts them among the most expensive transfer makers. Not to mention the customer service and transfer quality problems that have been reported. Not a company I would recommend to people starting out. If you could have waited one more day, you could have saved 30-50%.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badalou said:


> I received an order for 700 tees from a local school on Monday Morning. I need 290 transfers of 6 designs, single color, ganged. I ordered on Tuesday Morning. On Thursday they notified me they were done. (No rush order, no extra expense) I had them send overnight at my expense. I received order on my doorstep Friday morning. I received shirts Friday afternoon. I started pressing Friday night. I worked 14 hours total Friday to Monday morning. delivered shirts Tuesday Morning. My cost averaged 68 cents per transfer. I paid $2.00 for colored cotton tees. I charged $5.75 each.. you do the math.. Transfer company ACE TRANSFER. I love First edition.. I sent them a lot of business.. Just ask Janet who Lou is... They just take too long.. but have great prices and are great people.. Lou


Hey Lou...

At $.68 per transfer average cost...were these full size designs? If not, what size were they on average?

Alot of our work involves a full size design on the back of the shirt with a pocket most of the time. With this layout, it seems too expensive to use transfers versus screenprinting inhouse. Although, I would love to find a way to justify using them more.

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

wormil said:


> It worked out well in this case because it was a rush order, but in general the Ace gang sheet pricing puts them among the most expensive transfer makers. Not to mention the customer service and transfer quality problems that have been reported. Not a company I would recommend to people starting out. If you could have waited one more day, you could have saved 30-50%.


I really don't understand why they charge extra to gang images onto the same sheet. I don't see where it takes them any extra time or money to do that if I send them the artwork already setup that way.

Typically, the jobs we do require a full back design (say 10" x 10") with a front pocket (3.5" x 3.5"). If I setup my artwork to include the pocket design, where is the extra cost for them to print the transfer that way as opposed to a single 10" x 12" design (assuming that fits on their sheet)?

To me....charging extra for ganged images is a rip off.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I really don't understand why they charge extra to gang images onto the same sheet. I don't see where it takes them any extra time or money to do that if I send them the artwork already setup that way.
> 
> Typically, the jobs we do require a full back design (say 10" x 10") with a front pocket (3.5" x 3.5"). If I setup my artwork to include the pocket design, where is the extra cost for them to print the transfer that way as opposed to a single 10" x 12" design (assuming that fits on their sheet)?
> 
> To me....charging extra for ganged images is a rip off.


I agree, it is a rip-off. I'm sure there will be a few more companies that do that popping up in the near future and they'll be forced to keep things honest


----------

